# cahood - My First Overseed Progress (Tall Fescue)



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

Wanted to share my Overseed experience and status as time passes.

Long story short, I had Fescue sod installed this February and of course it couldn't withstand the fungus and armyworm hoards(I hate those little f*@*@*@).

So since fall is approaching I've attempted my first Overseed project and here is where I'm at so far:

Lawn size: 2600 sqft

*9/4*:

Dethatched using manual rake method

Light Core Areationlayer of nutra mulch (1 yard)

2nd round of Core Areation

2nd round of nutra mulch (1 yard)

Rake in top soil(nutra mulch)

Applied 21 lbs of tall fescue via Scott's edge guard mini (split application so I could apply seed horizontally and vertically)

Applied tenacity @ .5 tsp per 1k sqft

Used hose end sprinkler to soak seed bed

*9/7*

This is day #3 since initial Overseed.


I've been watering 3-4 times a day to keep seed bed moist. So far no signs of germination.

I'll reply to this post in a few days with progress.

Here are images of the current status:


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks for posting! I seeded TTTF on 9/3 and am interesting in seeing your progress for comparison. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

The good news is that in Atlanta you can overseed again, in early October, those areas that don't grow in this time.


----------



## John[7a] (Aug 21, 2021)

@cahood looking good. Are you using hose end sprinkler for irrigation? I overseeded a similar area on 9/5 in Northern VA. First lawn project for me as well. I have another 6K to overseed but I am waiting till it cools down some more. I don't have enough irrigation to cover the whole area.


----------



## Coolseason7b (Aug 14, 2021)

Keep us updated. I overseeded same say and then left for vacation. Really relying on my irrigation and Ring cameras!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Start a journal it's good to look back on if you need to over seed again and keep track of progress and helpful advice if you hit a glitch


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

@John[7a]

I'm using a hose end sprinkler for irrigation.

It's not as ideal as a in ground system but it works for my yard.

6k sounds like a big project, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

*Journal Update *

*9/9*


Day #5 post seed down

First signs of germination as I can see little sprouts across the yard! So excited, finally some reward for all that hard work 

We did have some heavy rain that caused minor puddles in some spots so I'm curious to see if I'll have to reseed those places

I also noticed a swarm of white moths a few days ago so I applied bioadvanced complete insect killer

Pics below:


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

*9/10*


seeds are sprouting well (I have no experience so this is purely my opinion 

I do have a question?

Some spots (mostly spots that my nutra mulch washed away) are still bare. Should I try and reseed those now or wait a bit ?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Drop some seed now on those bare areas. Hopefully, more seed popped and the bare spots are few and far between, since your last post on 9/10.


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

*9/13 Update:*


9 days post seed down and the lawn is greening up nicely. I do have a few minor thin spots but luckily I have 3lbs of seed left over that I'm going to throw down in another week after the upcoming storms pass

I dread seeing this months water bill 🤣 (It's not cheap to keep to seed bed wet).

Pics of current status:


----------

